# Melco EMC 10 (1995)



## burtco (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok- so I found an EMC 10 (1995) series embroidery machine for sale for about 500 dollars in my area. It comes with the original Win 98 compuert with the EDS 3 software. I would of course like to use this with my Winodws 7 laptop, and woul dlike to upgrade to the Design Shop Pro v9 software. I was wondering if this is even possible? I have seen mention of a floppy drive you can install on this machine but am unsure what it is for. How does this connect to your PC? Should I even buy this thing?


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

I used to have one of these machines....it doesn't connect to the computer, the designs were saved to a floppy disc which was then put into the disc drive in the machine. I don't think they can be converted.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

it is possible to upgrade this machine. but i think with this style of machine you can only upgrade to Windows xp and it has to be a desktop computer as you will need a pci network card.

we use our machines with a desktop pentium 4 computer,
windows xp pro, ens software and melco pci network card.


----------



## Kdevries (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a few questions. I bought an EMC10 used. The guy said he has been using it but doesn't use it enough. It has the EDS3 on it but only one font. How do I get the 20 fonts it said it was preloaded with? Also, he has the disks, box, dongle, and manual for the EDS IV, but when I install it, I get the message it doesn't see the dongle. Then when it gets installed, I get an error that the demonstaration version needs to be upgraded. Can anyone help with either of these issues?


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

I read your post and i am not sure you can upgrade from a demo version for EDS4, mostly due to the age of the software. 

email me at [email protected]

we can go into more detail this way.


----------

